
Ask HN: What new AWS services do you want? - johnny99
Amazon keeps launching new services--they have over 40 now. What additional ones would you like to see?
======
the_arun
* Proxy as a service * Improve DynamoDB to support transparent data encryption and access log on data access * Ditto for Elasticcache * Scheduler as service * Developer portal as service

